# Hi from Dover, DE



## Vizsla-Chloe

Hi everyone,

My fiance and I are expecting our first Vizsla on 19 February! She will be eight weeks, and we are extremely excited to the point of frustration that we have to wait this long!

We have never raised a puppy before, and have ordered about five book from amazon that should be here next week. We understand that books will not prepare us for what is in store, but at least we'll have somewhat of an idea what we are dealing with. 

I, myself, grew up with daschunds, and my fiance grew up with large breed dogs. So the Vizsla is a somewhat compromise on both our parts. We are very excited, and any advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Vlicked

Good luck with your new pup! I answered your other post FYI.

I'm also a book person and bought a few before we got our pup! It's so exciting having a puppy in the home (even though it's a TON of work!). My favorite training book is My Smart Puppy by Brian Kilcommons and Sarah Wilson. It had been a long time since I had a dog and was thankful for the basic training tips...that you can start the second she gets home! There's great advice about potty training and things like teaching your pup bite inhibition.

Expect your pup to want to sleep all the time when you first get her home...and pace her with the activity at first. But give her lots of toys and interaction! And want to reiterate the importance of crate training!! I guarantee if you just leave her to her own devices when you're away from home (even as an adult), expect some mischief and chewed shoes or couch pillows.

Good luck.


----------



## Vizsla-Chloe

Hi Vlicked. I saw you posted to my first post, although, my fiance wanted to change the spelling of our puppy's name and had to delete the other account. 

When it comes to crate training, I have some questions. She is being flown here from her breeder in Missouri. I have read that puppies won't want to be back in the crate they were shipped in, so should we get a new crate for her crate training? Additionally, since she will grow quickly, is it better to get a large crate for her to grow into, or will that make her nervous.

These are the books we just recently bought: 1. Vizsla (Comprehensive Owner's Guide), 2. How to Housebreak Your Dog in 7 Days, 3. How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With, and 4. Vizslas (Barron's Complete Pet Owner's Manuals). So we have a lot of reading ahead of us in the next couple of weeks. They all had GREAT reviews on Amazon, so I'll let everyone else knwo how the books work. Good luck to everyone, and wish us luck too!


----------



## Vlicked

I guess it's not a bad idea to get a different crate than what she shipped in. Especially if it's a small crate. I would recommend buying a crate that she'll fit into when she's adult sized so you can save your money and just buy one.. You probably know, then, that the dog needs just enough room to stand up and turn around when she's full size...if the crate is too large, it won't have that den-like feel that dogs like. So, you can buy a divider for the crate to partition it off to create a smaller space for when they are pups so they can grow into the crate. Also, if the crate is too big when you're trying to potty train, they will actually piddle in the corner of the crate if it's big enough..which is what you don't want.

Sounds like you've got some good books there!! We brought our pup home exactly a year ago...sigh. I just remember thinking he was the cutest darn ball of skin and fur in the whole world!


----------



## Vizsla-Chloe

I haven't heard about them piddling in their crate if its too big, but heard that they would feel uncomfortable if it was too big. Where would you find a divider, and what type to you recomend? I haven't seen anything on our local Pet Smart web site. Or is the divider something you make? 

We have 47 more days to go until she arrives. I cannot wait!


----------



## 1notenough

good luck with your new pup.you are in for a treat this is the best dog i have ever had woops i mean dogs.yes i mean dogs there were only two in the litter and i couldnt pick witch one that we wanted so we got to bring home two v"s.what a challenge it was to tell them apart.I guess thats been the hardest part telliong them apart now they look like night and dayits easy for me hard for others they all want to know how we tell them apart.I guess what i am saying to you is its not hard to train a dog this is a very intelligent breed have fun they will keep you smileing for the next decade or so.you must be so proud


----------



## Vizsla-Chloe

I am completely extactic ;D! Both my mom and dad raised two weiner dogs, so I'm hoping that they can help us throug training as much as everyone else will help us on here! I love talking on this forum even before we have Chloe. And I can't wait till we can start posting pictures of her. 

Random Question: Has anyone ever tried to set up a pair of Vizslas to breed together? I know we have to wait a while, but we are interested in breeding her in the future.

And again thank you all for your posts to my questions!


----------



## englishvizsla

Hi and welcome!

I am currently in the same position as you. We are picking our vizsla puppy up in just over 2 weeks and I'm so excited about it I feel like a kid! We went to see him for the first time last weekend and I really didn't want to leave! I've also been through the should I buy a crate or shouldn't I scenario. In the end I've decided not to - not because I don't agree with them, but I work from home and so will be about for most of the day with the puppy and at night we can contain him in the kitchen using a baby gate so that we can still hear him if he needs us.

I'm not sure how much time you are at home during the day, but one good point our breeder made to us when we went to visit was to make sure that even if I am at home all day I allow some time for him to be shut away from me in another room and only allow him to come back to me once he is quiet. This is to prevent him from becoming too used to me being around so that when I do have to go out (even if its just to go shopping or other such mundane things!) he doesn't get stressed and start to suffer from separation anxiety, which can cause all sorts of problems. In other words he gets used to the idea that sometimes I'm not around, but it's ok because he knows I always come back again and he doesn't need to worry. Of course at the moment this is all theory as I haven't got him yet, but I'll let you know how we get on! Roll on the 21st January!!

PS. I'm also a big fan of the Dog Whisperer and am currently picking up lots of tips from him on tv!


----------



## Vizsla-Chloe

My co-worker suggested leaving Animal Planet on while we are gone. She said her dogs love it! HAHA. I am so excited to see our baby... I feel like a little girl in a candy shop all over again. I will not personally be home during the day. My fiance works the night shift and will be home with her during the day, and I will be home with her at night. So we'll se how that goes over. URGH. I just want to do this right.


----------

